
An Update on Coronavirus Content on Medium - britt_binler
https://blog.medium.com/an-update-on-coronavirus-content-on-medium-e0d99d46ff52
======
klingonopera
In other words, they're pre-censoring content according to what they'd deem
harmful misinformation according to their selected group of experts?

I'd find it better to have these experts pass votes on the factual correctness
of articles, but not censor the entire article. This way, the general public
can also verify how the expert group works, which shouldn't be left
unattended.

